# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Can't get ABS to print on Solidoodle

## ronnytedeski

Hi, I'm having some issues.  I haven't been able to get my ABS to feed correcting in my Solidoodle.  It seems to extrude OK, because I put the head in the home position, then press the extrude button, and that works.  The ABS just isn't feeding correctly, and I can't figure it out.  I've tried changing the filament tensioner, cleaning the feeder several times, and tried different temperatures.  I've also tried multiple ABS types, and still can't solve this issue.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Mysli

Hi Ronny,
Im guessing that youre using the original hot end? If you are it might be clogged and since its a pain in the a** to clean.
I will suggest that you get either a J-head or even better an E3D Head with the 0.4 nozzle, you can get it at http://e3d-online.com/
After i switched i have only had a single clog after about 3 months of usage. You will ofcourse need another extruder construction like the one i've got (check my Solidoodle upgrade thread)
And if you cant print it yourself i'd be more than happy to print you one  :Smile:

----------


## Mcbride19

I also think that you might be clogged.
To unclogged the head you  must unscrew the nozzle and remove the thermistor and the heater.
this must be done after heating the head, never do it when it's cold or you may broke the head.
Then you have to put the nozzle in a bottle with some acetone (acetone will disolve the ABS) it can take 2 days or more).

----------


## Mysli

Yeah, 2 days or more with acetone or 10 mins with a bunsen burner  :Big Grin:  but i still highly recommend getting another hotend... I broke 2 of the original crap hotend and decided to go for J-head and then E3D (ordered at the same time) and havent looked back since  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mcbride19

You're right the jheads are really cool easy to use and to clean.

EDIT:
Be careful with a busen burner you may change the size of the hole of  the nozzle, the best way is acetone but it takes a long time so you must  have 2 or 3 head to continue printing.

----------


## MolecularConcept

i dont have any problems with my original printhead, i have an E3D on backup though...

----------


## Mysli

Mcbride, how would using a bunsen burner change the size of the nozzle? and if it would change it would only be by a small marginal.
when i cleaned my hotends with a bunsen burner i just ignited the abs and waited for it to burn out and then clean out the remains with the burner.
also you wont melt the brass as this has a very high melting temperature compared to the burning temperature of the abs....

DISCLAIMER, Do not under any circumstances do this inside!

----------


## Mcbride19

Well to give you a simple explanation when you are putting too much heat on a metal it becomes recooked as we say in France so the metal becomes less hard and holes are changing diameters by this way.
So imagine that if you are using a 0,35 mm hose it can became a 0,37 mm  or even a 0,41/0,42 mm hose, it's a real  big difference for the flow of the plastics.
Just do this simple experience : take a knife and use a bunsen on the blade until it became red, after that the blade won't be hard anymore.
it's the same for all metals but with different temperatures and also with brass that the nozzles are made with .

If you want to clean without any problems , just use acetone , it will take 2 or 3 days to melt all the ABS inside the nozzle but it will be safe for the nozzle. So the best think to do is to have a few heads or nozzles !!!

----------


## MolecularConcept

the heat is messing with the temper and heat treatment of the metal.  heating makes things expand and and most likely wont return to its original shape. you can also screw up the diameter by picking at it with a guitar string.  that brass nozzle is pretty soft as far as metals go.

----------

